# self made COSMOS II  CLEAR PANEL  with new version.



## arg-ist (Apr 16, 2016)

MY friend wanted  to buy a plexi sidewindow for  cosmosII

It costs 160 USD . and shipping  184 USD (UPS). A great summe.He asked if ı can  make his window.

I had seen a lot of  selfmade Windows , but their quality was not sufficiently.
 Max. 5mm plexi or with ugly hinges. Or some hard mods at he case..

This is original side panel from mnpctech







He sent the original CosmosII window to me with original hinges  

and  I made him  a  clear sidewindow panel. With  original hinges.

 Nothing must be modified at the case.. if he wants he can mount  the original  door too.

First the dimensions..next drawing at corel , and laser cut…

I used 10 mm plexi (original is 12mm thick (it was diffucult to find 12mm plexi in goog quality..)

This is 10 mm lasercut sidewindow with protection foils.







The hinges and  locking mechanism mounted to the plexi







I have send the door with post to my friend  and this are some photos  from the Cosmos II  case with the new clear side window ,That he send me…  becouse I was wondering result..The is result…
































I have paid for laser cutting and for 10mm clear plexi only .

Of course a little effort  …




A new version of  Clear panel  made for  my friend   16.04.2016


----------



## scevism (Apr 16, 2016)

Amazing work can you do mine


----------



## arg-ist (Apr 28, 2016)

if you want can ı send you  it at  COREL  to cut at lazer.


----------



## scevism (Apr 28, 2016)

arg-ist said:


> if you want can ı send you  it at  COREL  to cut at lazer.


Yeah that would be great


----------



## nima971 (Jan 2, 2017)

hi my friend
exelent job!!!
great progress!
just sent you pm please check


----------



## Torian Ironfist (Feb 2, 2017)

If possible could you send me the COREL files as well.  I am looking make a case for my COSMOS II as well.


----------



## erixx (Feb 3, 2017)

great job, I still love my Cosmos that serves me as a, well, yes, as a server ; )


----------



## connie (Jun 30, 2017)

Great job! Looks good


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 30, 2017)

I have deleted reference to e mail addresses, unless of course you would like a random visitor to visit, see them and start e mailing you Trojan's, spam links etc......... personally I only trust longstanding members, too many haters out there sadly.

Please just message each other if you really would like a complete stranger to have your e mail address.  If you are new, all you have to do is click on a users name, a user details box appears and you can select "Start a conversation".


----------



## Siddhant Pati (Nov 13, 2017)

Love your work OP ! I have a Cosmos II since 2 years and have been dying to have a clear side window (had a MSI Godlike now a Rampage V Extreme Edition 10).I live in a area where the kind of stuff I own is considered alien tech so naturally the options for modding this nearby is limited till now.I found a place to get a laser cut window.If you may please send me the corel files, I shall be forever grateful.
Thanks in advance.I will pm u my email address


----------



## arg-ist (Nov 13, 2017)

Siddhant Pati said:


> Love your work OP ! I have a Cosmos II since 2 years and have been dying to have a clear side window (had a MSI Godlike now a Rampage V Extreme Edition 10).I live in a area where the kind of stuff I own is considered alien tech so naturally the options for modding this nearby is limited till now.I found a place to get a laser cut window.If you may please send me the corel files, I shall be forever grateful.
> Thanks in advance.I will pm u my email address



Ofcourse dude.

sent.


----------



## XurHero (Dec 6, 2017)

Awesome mod, very well done. The hinge is a great feature to have. Do you have hard time keeping it from scatching/clean?


----------



## Alex-009 (Dec 14, 2017)

Amazing work, dude! A real masterpiece. Have been looking for such a clear panel since I’ve bought the Cosmos II, but with no results. And why Cooler Master doesn’t have its own transparent panel, even as for an additional choice?! Finally I found one welldone variant on mnpctech, but unfortunately it’s out my budget. Those guys are asking too much for that stuff. Was just thinking to try to find someone who could make the same panel, but with less money spending. I will be very grateful if you could send also to me the corel files. Thank you in advance.


----------



## arg-ist (Dec 15, 2017)

Alex-009 said:


> Amazing work, dude! A real masterpiece. Have been looking for such a clear panel since I’ve bought the Cosmos II, but with no results. And why Cooler Master doesn’t have its own transparent panel, even as for an additional choice?! Finally I found one welldone variant on mnpctech, but unfortunately it’s out my budget. Those guys are asking too much for that stuff. Was just thinking to try to find someone who could make the same panel, but with less money spending. I will be very grateful if you could send also to me the corel files. Thank you in advance.



replied and sent.


----------



## unkind3nigma (Jun 8, 2018)

Sorry i don't mean to dig up an old thread, but since i joined this specific website/forums specifically while searching for Cosmos II related mods particularly the clear side window panel. As Alex said in the post above that there are no alternatives for clear side window/panel for cosmos II other than the ridiculously expensive panel made by mnpctech and considering its cost and shipping it half way around the world is out of the question may i request *arg-ist* to share the corel files so that i may make it my self. Would really appreciate it


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 8, 2018)

Unfortunately he has not visited for almost 6 months.


----------



## unkind3nigma (Jun 8, 2018)

Oh thats a shame , anyone else here with whom he has shared the corel files? Would help alot in making it for my case


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 8, 2018)

unkind3nigma said:


> Oh thats a shame , anyone else here with whom he has shared the corel files? Would help alot in making it for my case



It appears that @scevism requested that file. If it was sent over, maybe he still has it.


----------



## arg-ist (Jun 9, 2018)

Hı frıends,
I m here...
if anybody wants  corel files, please write me   your  Email   from PM,  
I ll be happy to help you. arg-ist


----------



## Alex-009 (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi everyone!
It seems that there is an easier way to upgrade our cases. Thanks to 25th Anniversary Edition now we can buy a Tempered Glass Side Panel from the developer.
See link belowe: https://www.cmstore.eu/case/cosmos-...rsary-edition-tempered-glass-side-panel-left/
I also have Arg-ist's files somewhere in my box, if u will still need them I'll try to find them...

Peace!


----------



## unkind3nigma (Jun 9, 2018)

Alex 
As i previously mentioned the shipment alone would cost more than the case it self , so if its not inconvenient for you , i would request that file , cause its easier and cheaper for me to make it then to pay more than the case in shipping


----------



## arg-ist (Jun 10, 2018)

unkind3nigma said:


> Alex
> As i previously mentioned the shipment alone would cost more than the case it self , so if its not inconvenient for you , i would request that file , cause its easier and cheaper for me to make it then to pay more than the case in shipping



replied and sent.


----------



## unkind3nigma (Jun 10, 2018)

Amazing work , Thank you for the files , really appreciate your work and quick reply.


----------



## scevism (Jun 12, 2018)

I think we should all get a prize for still having this mofo of a pc case. There is no way i can lift the thing out my house it's going to be a antique.


----------



## Karimovb (Nov 6, 2018)

hello, can i also have the corel draw file for the side panel,
-snip-
_*Mod note - don't post your personal email address publicly*_


----------



## arg-ist (Nov 8, 2018)

Please write me your E mail  to  my inbox


----------



## arg-ist (Nov 9, 2018)

Sent    dude.


----------



## Karimovb (Nov 9, 2018)

Thank uu


----------



## arg-ist (Dec 3, 2018)

I  have sent you corelfills  Derickwell


----------



## ehsanx13 (Jun 26, 2019)

scevism said:


> Yeah that would be great


hey man 
how you doin ?
do you still have the corel files ? please say yes xD


----------



## arg-ist (Jun 28, 2019)

ehsanx13 said:


> hey man
> how you doin ?
> do you still have the corel files ? please say yes xD



sent dude.


----------



## ehsanx13 (Jun 28, 2019)

arg-ist said:


> sent dude.


dude thank you very very and lots of much . you are my hero man


----------



## PcBuilderForLife (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey Guy - I'm clearly late to the party but I would LOVE to get my hands on these corel files!! THANKS!


----------



## arg-ist (Sep 5, 2019)

PcBuilderForLife said:


> Hey Guy - I'm clearly late to the party but I would LOVE to get my hands on these corel files!! THANKS!



send ,In your Email box.


----------



## Compa_chuy (Mar 6, 2020)

I know I am late to the party and it has been a long while since anyone has replied. I was wondering if I can get the file as well please


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 6, 2020)

OP has not visited TechPowerUp for some time, therefore I am closing this for now to avoid further comment/disappointment, happy to re-open at OP's request should he return.


----------



## arg-ist (Mar 26, 2020)

Compa_chuy said:


> I know I am late to the party and it has been a long while since anyone has replied. I was wondering if I can get the file as well please


Hi
Please write your  Email  to my inbox


----------



## Mr.Gr1m (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi Arg-ist


arg-ist said:


> Hi
> Please write your  Email  to my inbox


Hi Arg-ist,

I also sent you a PM. It would be great if I can get a copy of that drawing file... 

Or if anyone else can assist...

Kind Regards


----------



## PcBuilderForLife (Jul 14, 2020)

If he hasn't responded in a while ping again I think he sent them to me once and I should be able to dig them up!


----------



## arg-ist (Jul 14, 2020)

All answered  14.07.2020


----------



## WhatWarranty (Jul 22, 2020)

Would anyone be willing to send me the design files as well? I'm currently using a Cosmos II enclosure & had pretty much given up on finding any sort of transparent panel for it.


----------



## PcBuilderForLife (Jul 22, 2020)

He will reply he always does! Hopefully he can resend them to me too. How do you plan to produce the window using the files?


----------



## WhatWarranty (Jul 22, 2020)

Fab lab at university accepts jobs from students and staff. Students practice various fabrication techniques by taking on submitted jobs as part of their studies. There's always the chance the lab won't accept certain job submissions due to complexity or tooling, but in that case there's other alternatives I could call on. Worst case I could go multi-process by having one shop do the cut, then another perform the bend the panel would need.


----------



## PcBuilderForLife (Jul 22, 2020)

Where are you located in the world? Sounds like a great plan! I have access to a cnc shop but I don't know if they can work with a corel file?


----------



## WhatWarranty (Jul 23, 2020)

USA-FL. Assuming the Corel files are 2D raster sketches, I'd import them as canvases in SolidWorks or Fusion 360. Trace the important features, then scale appropriately using measurements taken from the original side panel. Once a 3d model can be generated from the sketch planes, export it as whatever format the shop needs. The mounting/latch pin assemblies should be movable from original to new panel. Might need to create adapters if there are problems attaching or aligning the panel, especially since the original has varying thickness along its length.


----------



## PcBuilderForLife (Jul 23, 2020)

Thank you for the reply! I Am sharing your exact words with my local cnc shop owned by a friend./colleague in hopes they can follow your suggested recurred to a degree! I am in Maine and I have always wanted to customize my cosmos 2!  what an amazing and unique case!


----------



## TheArchitect (Jul 29, 2020)

arg-ist said:


> MY friend wanted  to buy a plexi sidewindow for  cosmosII
> 
> It costs 160 USD . and shipping  184 USD (UPS). A great summe.He asked if ı can  make his window.
> 
> ...



Hi Mate,

Could you please send CorelDraw files? I would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## WhatWarranty (Jul 30, 2020)

I'll have a go at building the design files from scratch. Probably Fusion 360 or OpenSCAD. Can't promise an ETA, but once the design seems solid enough I'll post the files on GitHub.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 30, 2020)

He comes in occasionally, his last visit here was 14th July, he will get back to people once he visits I am sure.


----------



## WhatWarranty (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks for the info. Either way I'll still be putting in some amount effort to create a model that can be manufactured. Arg-ist's sources would just cut some steps out of the process, or at least as an aid in verifying my new design before I spend on manufacturing. Plus if this ends up being 100% original work on my end, I'll have no restrictions on hosting the content wherever I want & under a license of my choosing.


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 1, 2020)

Sorry for the delay.
All mails repleid  01.08.2020.İf any questions write me please.arg-ist


----------



## TheArchitect (Aug 1, 2020)

Many thanks really appreciate it


----------



## Skull66 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi I would like to get the Corel files as well please.


----------



## hirish (Jan 26, 2021)

PM sent for the Corel file. This file is more valuable than gold apparently 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dule_ga (Apr 15, 2021)

Is there any chance for you to send me corel file. I just got this case and would love to add clear side panel... Thanks in advance!


----------



## arg-ist (Apr 17, 2021)

I am back again. sorry for delay. Please write me your E mail.  from DM
I have repleid the e mails.


----------



## Arlequin (May 20, 2021)

Hello,

i have just renew my computer components.
And discover that an acrylic panel was available for the cosmos 2. But i can’t find one available anymore.

Does anybody could send me a copy a the file ?
I am really interested as my computer is cooling using a full watercooling setup.

best regards


----------



## mc141 (May 29, 2021)

arg-ist said:


> if you want can ı send you  it at  COREL  to cut at lazer.


by any chance still giving out that file???


----------



## Arlequin (May 30, 2021)

Hello, I Still looking for the file.


----------



## Kahen (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi all. Can anyone send me the corel file of this drawing please? I will also get acrylic side panel made with this correct dimensions.


----------



## Skull66 (Jan 24, 2022)

Hi all, Still trying to obtain the corel files for this panel, if anyone can help it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 24, 2022)

I am afraid the OP has not visited the site for over 8 months.


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 4, 2022)

I live near the company that makes the windows and composite body panels for NASCAR and other series race cars. I just talked with them and they can definitely make clear Lexan side panels for Cosmos II cases. I also have a Cosmos II myself and the panels needed to make a templates from. The person in charge of windows wasn't in today but I left a voice mail with him. Their sales department said it sounds interesting. Now I need to find out how much interest there actually is in going forward with this project. The finished product quality should be fantastic considering the other things the company makes.


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 4, 2022)

@arg-ist...

Very nice work, congrats on a job well done, you gotz some serious moddin skills there !


----------



## Cr8tive_Genius (Mar 24, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> I live near the company that makes the windows and composite body panels for NASCAR and other series race cars. I just talked with them and they can definitely make clear Lexan side panels for Cosmos II cases. I also have a Cosmos II myself and the panels needed to make a templates from. The person in charge of windows wasn't in today but I left a voice mail with him. Their sales department said it sounds interesting. Now I need to find out how much interest there actually is in going forward with this project. The finished product quality should be fantastic considering the other things the company makes.


bobbybluz *were you successful in getting the panels created for the Cosmos?*​


----------



## PcBuilderForLife (Mar 25, 2022)

Cr8tive_Genius said:


> bobbybluz *were you successful in getting the panels created *​





Cr8tive_Genius said:


> bobbybluz *were you successful in getting the panels created for the Cosmos?*​


Wow this is actually amazing prospect and quite a few of us would want some professional quality lexan cosmos panels if you can reall source from Nascar!!! Let's get into it! I'm game count me in!


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 25, 2022)

PcBuilderForLife said:


> Wow this is actually amazing prospect and quite a few of us would want some professional quality lexan cosmos panels if you can reall source from Nascar!!! Let's get into it! I'm game count me in!


I didn't pursue it further due to lack of responses. I just called them again and got the name of the person to talk to. He's not in today but I'll call him next week. I did speak with the person in charge of making the race car body panels and he said it sounds easy to do a CNC setup for. This isn't the type of project they'd normally do to make a small order of though.

I'm not in a financial position to underwrite having 100+ panels made then not be able to get rid of them. I won't know more until I talk with the correct person and convince him this is a viable project to go forward with. There are several factors involved in doing this with them. It's going to require a face to face sit-down talk, showing him the factory metal & plastic original panel then considering the various steps and costs leading to actual production. There may also be an issue of patent infringement to consider as well.


----------



## PcBuilderForLife (Mar 25, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> I didn't pursue it further do to lack of responses. I just called them again and got the name of the person to talk to. He's not in today but I'll call him next week. I did speak with the person in charge of making the race car body panels and he said it sounds easy to do a CNC setup for. This isn't the type of project they'd normally do to make a small order of though.
> 
> I'm not in a financial position to underwrite having 100+ panels made then not be able to get rid of them. I won't know more until I talk with the correct person and convince him this is a viable project to go forward with. There are several factors involved in doing this with them. It's going to require a face to face sit-down talk, showing him the factory metal & plastic original panel then considering the various steps and costs leading to actual production.


While I would certainly sign up for buying one or a set, you certainly would not want to buy anywhere near 100+ as this is a decade old case at this point with a very small niche base! You'd be lucky if you sold even a half dozen and that would take years!


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 25, 2022)

PcBuilderForLife said:


> While I would certainly sign up for buying one or a set, you certainly would not want to buy anywhere near 100+ as this is a decade old case at this point with a very small niche base! You'd be lucky if you sold even a half dozen and that would take years!


Ideally they could be made then sold to Cooler Master for legal sales & distribution. This isn't an amateur project by any means. When I initially spoke with their head of sales two months ago he mentioned his brother was a PC modder and said he did see a potential market for making Lexan side panels for other cases as well. I'm at what's called "Scribbling on the napkin" point on this so far. Companies are in business to make money by satisfying consumer demands. This particular company makes body panels and windows for NASCAR, IndyCar, F1, NHRA and other racing organizations around the world. They have the skill and resources to make anything they choose to at the highest professional level. No matter how many various panels for PC's could potentially be sold (if they can even be sold on the idea) it still wouldn't be a drop of water in an ocean compared to the other things they already do. It's always worth asking though, the worst they can do is say no.


----------



## PcBuilderForLife (Mar 25, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> Ideally they could be made then sold to Cooler Master for legal sales & distribution. This isn't an amateur project by any means. When I initially spoke with their head of sales two months ago he mentioned his brother was a PC modder and said he did see a potential market for making Lexan side panels for other cases as well. I'm at what's called "Scribbling on the napkin" point on this so far. Companies are in business to make money by satisfying consumer demands. This particular company makes body panels and windows for NASCAR, IndyCar, F1, NHRA and other racing organizations around the world. They have the skill and resources to make anything they choose to at the highest professional level. No matter how many various panels for PC's could potentially be sold (if they can even be sold on the idea) it still wouldn't be a drop of water in an ocean compared to the other things they already do. It's always worth asking though, the worst they can do is say no.


Cooler master used to sell exactly what you are trying to manufacture. Cooler master stopped manufacturing and selling any components for this case years ago due to lack of demand... Like you said the worst they can do is say no but no offense, there's only a couple dozen of us cosmos 2 geeks who still have this case and who would still spend money to customize this case. I have spoken with cooler master about this in detail about two years ago and I almost convinced them to manufacture a few additional runs of the glass and lexan and acrylic models but they said there wasn't enough customer demand to bother


----------



## hmullan (Oct 12, 2022)

arg-ist said:


> Sorry for the delay.
> All mails repleid  01.08.2020.İf any questions write me please.arg-ist


I know I am incredibly, incredibly late to the table at this stage. I would love to get a clear door for my case. Any chance anyone can send me said file to get it cut? Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 13, 2022)

hmullan said:


> I know I am incredibly, incredibly late to the table at this stage. I would love to get a clear door for my case. Any chance anyone can send me said file to get it cut? Thanks to anyone who can help.


Probably not, he has not logged in here for over 17 months.


----------



## hmullan (Oct 13, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Probably not, he has not logged in here for over 17 months.


Thanks for the response. It is a heck of a long shot but perhaps someone he sent the plans t could forward to me as well, out of mercy.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 14, 2022)

hmullan said:


> Thanks for the response. It is a heck of a long shot but perhaps someone he sent the plans t could forward to me as well, out of mercy.


I just checked, the most recent visit to the site from a member who requested the file before the OP last visited has not logged in for 7 months and that was PcBuilderForLife (above on this page), if you are really lucky he may have e mail alerts on for TPU, so you could private message him in the hope he will receive an alert and visit again.


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 14, 2022)

You can use a stock side panel as a template. If you don't need the bend in the one you want to make (that wasn't included in the home made one I saw) and have ideas of mounting it other than using the stock hardware just use a flat piece of the material of your choice. Personally I'd move the fan mounting holes and make metal reinforcement rings for mounting the fans for better strength. Having worked with Plexiglas before it's brittle and cracks easily when using thin sheets.

Due to ending up in the hospital with medical issues I had to cancel the appointment with the place that makes race car windows and body panels. I could reschedule but do to lack of interest haven't done it so far. My plan for a clear Cosmos II side panel involves using Lexan, the stock Cooler Master mounting hardware, the proper bend in the panel, relocated fans for better GPU cooling plus a few more tricks for a totally professional approach. I'm running mine minus the side panel and at the moment see no need for one.


----------



## hmullan (Oct 14, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> I just checked, the most recent visit to the site from a member who requested the file before the OP last visited has not logged in for 7 months and that was PcBuilderForLife (above on this page), if you are really lucky he may have e mail alerts on for TPU, so you could private message him in the hope he will receive an alert and visit again.


Much thanks. Will give it a shot.


----------



## levimontoya (Dec 19, 2022)

Hi, I have recently purchased a cosmos ii, and I have been looking to do some modding/upgrades to the case, is it still possible that you can send the corel file for cutting and making the panel? greetings and thanks in advance!


----------

